# Wet behind the ears



## Sambone (Jan 28, 2007)

Howdy - I just stumbled across this forum in my quest for information regarding WWII aircraft. What a surprise to find such a wealth of information in one convenient place.
As I'm only 27, I can't rightly explain my fascination with the aircraft of WWII in a short convenient paragraph. I don't know if it's the design, the mystique, the aura of honor that surrounds the entire war, or a past life regression (if you go in for that sort of thing) but whenever I see an old warbird, watch some scratchy black and white footage, or in a rare instance, see a beautiful gunship roar over my head on the way to an airshow, I get shivers down my spine, the hairs on the back of my neck stand up, and I can almost feel tears fill my eyes.

I can't explain it other than that, but hope you guys don't mind me lurking around.
Sam


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bring it on, Sam. Welcome to the forum and jump right in. Any questions are good questions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Sam and welcome to the site


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

if you see these warbirds which airport are you close to?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey welcome to the site from down under sambone!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome Welcome Welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome Sam


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

yet another one post wonder...........


----------

